# M/S Svealand



## otek (Dec 14, 2009)

Did anyone around here sail on the Svealand at some point?

http://www.aukevisser.nl/supertankers/bulkers/id355.htm

I would love to hear any information on this vessel - including stories/pics if you have them! (Thumb) 


Thanks,

otek


PS. To the moderators - I was unsure whether to post this here or in the tanker forum. Feel free to move it if inappropriate.


----------

